# Inbreeding Question, Please Help!



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

I took some mice in from another breeder that was moving. (We will call him Bob for now.) Bob told me that the mice had been inbred. All of my mice have been from completely different family trees so I though this was weird.

Last night one of the babies from these inbred mice died unexpectedly (Bob gave me a few adults which were already pregnant). She was about three months old. She was also pregnant when she died and she was a baby factory, having one litter only to get pregnant again.

I was wondering if she could have had complications giving birth which killed her because she was about to pop! Or could it have been the inbreeding?

Also, say inbreeding is OK to an extent because I know they do it in research. What are the rules to it? Brother & sister? Mom & son? Father & daughter? If one or none of these are OK I would like to know so I can try to understand this "Bob's" thought process.

Thanks for your help! I want the best for my mice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most people reccommend mother x son and father x daughter.I do brother x sister as well but not all would advise this.The important thing to remember when mating related mice is selection.If you only breed the best and cull the rest it works.It's just as easy to breed in faults as it is good points so scrupulous selection is vital.If you breed from the weak and inferior this is what you will propogate in future generations.


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you! I have done my research but this topic is hard to find much on.

I definitely figured out which mice to keep and which ones to cull, but it makes it harder when I have to find mice form different family trees all the time. I think I will try the combos you mentioned. It would save me a lot of time and money too!

Thanks again for your help!!


----------

